# 16" bichir and hybrid ray



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

What type of bichir it that, ornate or armored?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Albino_101 said:


> What type of bichir it that, ornate or armored?


It looks like an Armored and a big sucker too.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Lapradei and yeah hes big.


----------

